
Amazon Echo Glow: Today's Lava Lamp? - garysahota93
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/25/20883766/amazon-echo-glow-kids-lamp-speaker-features-specs-price-alexa
======
garysahota93
I think today's kids are going to treat this as we did with lava lamps all
those years ago...

